
Amazing Audio Sampling in JavaScript with Firefox - mnemonik
http://ajaxian.com/archives/amazing-audio-sampling-in-javascript-with-firefox
======
Corban
The demo in the video is running an FFT (implemted in js) on a 2048 sample
buffer. I was surprised at frist to see that js could handle this in realtime.

David Humphrey’s latest patch (which we are currently testing) implements the
FFT in C++ within Firefox and reveals the spectrum data to js. The hope is
that this frees up more cycles for animation/other calculations on the js
side.

We are currently discussing which features we would like added to the API. If
you would like to join in on the discussion, we hang out in #processing.js /
irc.mozilla.org

------
aaronblohowiak
This is only amazing because it is in JS in a browser. Pretty boring from an
audio DSP perspective.

That being said, audio programming is way behind the rest of the RAD movement.
ChucK is the only thing close to RAD audio programming, but the project is run
academically.

~~~
sp332
It's amazing because it's done in the browser, and with no plugins (Flash
etc.). The data is collected with a native JS API, and all the processing is
done locally.

------
chipsy
If this made it into a standard, it'd be a big deal for JS gaming apps, which
- at the bare minimum - should be able to compose a mix of one-shot samples
and looping BGM. Right now you can't even do that with <audio>.

------
est
Has this been done in HaXe before?

